# Cowboy mounted shooting ballon sticks.



## bmccommon (Nov 26, 2012)

Do you still have any for sale?


----------



## bmccommon (Nov 26, 2012)

Do you still have any for sale?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ya I have several and can make up more.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I also sell Paper wads for the blanks. $7 plus shipping for 500.


----------



## bmccommon (Nov 26, 2012)

*balloon pegs*

Hey, great! I'd like 20 if possible, they are a Christmas gift if you can get them done before then. If not, we'll it's winter, not like we can ride much. 
Can you tell me what size PVC pipe to buy to fit them in? We're pretty much new to this but need to practice. 

Thanks. email is pnthorse at gmail dot com
What are the paper wads for?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Can you post a pic? I may be interested in getting my husband some.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

If you go to the store and look at the 1/2 in PVC and the end plugs for the 1/2 anything larger then that would work. Then you take the poles that you are going to fit the sticks down into to and drill a hole and put a screw through with a nut on the other side so they will not fall down once the balloon is popped.


Will see if I can find a picture of them. Will take about a week or so to get them out. 

Also my paypal account is [email protected] If you can do the personal transfer and do not indicate you are buying something so I do not have the big paypal fees that would be great. Also get me your zip so I can figure out what postage will be. There is a couple different ways to send them and depending on where you are will depend on the cost.


----------



## bmccommon (Nov 26, 2012)

My zip is 58503
What are the paper wads used for?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

The paper wads are for the banks. They are over powder wads so you can reload your brass. A lot less then buying blanks from people. Although if you are interested in buying blanks I can figure out what it costs and get you some. LC brass is expensive.

As fore shipping a flat rate box is probable the lest expensive which is $15 if I remember correctly. If you want so wads there would be no extra shipping as it is on rate for what ever you can get into the box. just let me know.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Check the shipping would be $12. I think I can get them all in a mef flat rate box.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bmccommon (Nov 26, 2012)

so how much are reloads? At 36 cents each for blanks, here do you buy the powder wads?. So just put in the powder wads and then a paper wad and your good?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It is black powder about 30 grains. Once you get your blanl brass it only cost about $.08/blank. When I get back home I will go into more detail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

This is a sized and De primed 45 colt brass. This particular brass has not been drilled but I am just using it to show as I do not have any blank brass that is not loaded.










Once the brass has been cleaned and deprimed it should be sized also but for blanks you can get away with not sizing the brass IF it will load into your gun with little problem.

Next it to prime the brass. Best and cheapest way is a lee eazy prime. They run about $25 and I use it to prime all my brass blanks and ammo loads. You will need large pistol primers.



















Then put your brass in a loading block or if you do not wish to spend the money on one. I personally love them and would not load with out one. You can use a pie tin.









Then using a Lee dipper again you can pour your powder in but I find that way is messy and you loose a lot of powder and with the price I find a lee dipper much better and more consistent. A full set will run you about $10. Which one you will use will depend on the powder you use and the load you want.










Poor the powder into your brass.










Then take your paper wads.










Put then on top of your brass so they are flush with the top.



















Then take a ram. This can be just about anything from a flat pencel or I like to use a 380 brass on the end of a pen cap. Use this to press the paper wad down into the brass. *This part is very important. You MUST make sure that the paper wad is all the way down and pushed hard into the powder. You do not want any extra air in there. This will cause you problems.*










This is what your finished blank should look like. How fare down the paper wad is will depend on how much of a load you want in your blank. 30 grains will take up most of the brass. This one in this picture has about 30 grains.










If you have any questions feel free to ask. Also you MUST drill your brass if you are using once fired 45 colt brass vs blank 45 colt brass. Regular brass the flash hole is not big enough and the primers back out and by your 3rd shot your gun will lock up. *ONCE YOU DILL YOUR BRASS YOU CAN NOT LOAD IT AS AMMO. ONLY BLANKS.*

You can drill it or you can buy blank brass from Midway USA on the net. About $25/100 plus shipping. Wich is a REALLY REALLY good price.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Also as I am sure you know. Black powder is very corrosive you once you are done shooting you need to wash the brass in HOT soppy water just like you would your gun. If not your brass will not last long and at $.25-$.30 each you want it to last as long as you can. Also by using paper wads vs wads and crimping your brass will last a lot longer.


----------



## bmccommon (Nov 26, 2012)

We'll have to keep the reloading in mind. I guess right now I'll just go for the 20 pegs. $62 was the amount for 20 plus shipping then right? Once you confirm, I'll paypal to you.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

yep that is correct. If you want 3 sets shipping would be the same
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bmccommon (Nov 26, 2012)

I think 2 will do. I'll paypal soon. thanks.


----------



## bmccommon (Nov 26, 2012)

Just sent the money. I think you'll need my address as I called it a gift.
B McCommon
3213 Kristen Lane
Bismarck, ND 58503


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

bmccommon said:


> Just sent the money. I think you'll need my address as I called it a gift.
> B McCommon
> 3213 Kristen Lane
> Bismarck, ND 58503


 Yep I got it thanks. I did not have enough air stems for a full set of 20 so I ordered some yesterday. They claim I will have them here by the end of the week. Once I get them it will not take long to finish them out and will get them in the mail to you. Will send them priority so should not take too long to get them there.


----------



## bmccommon (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks. Let me know when you ship so I can watch for them and intercept.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Will do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok barring any unforsean problem your Balloon sticks will go out tomarrow. Should take 3-4 days I would think priority.

If anyone wants a set let me know. I have enough stuff to make 1-2 more sets right now so can have them in the mail with in a day.


----------



## westdressgirl (Dec 13, 2012)

Good to know!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I have sold out of what I had made up and have ordered enough for 5 more sets one is sold so that leaves 4 more for now. Let me know if you want to get one of these sets.

Also have paper wads for sale for .45 and 12 ga, 20 ga, and 28 ga blanks or over shot wads. 500 for $9 shipped with in the US.


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

Your post on reloading the blanks is awesome! Thanks so much! Glad to see I don't need to buy a reloading kit.

I'm looking at getting into CMS next year.


----------

